# Metzger marsh



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm going to head out to Metzger marsh Sunday morning. Does anyone want to meet up for the morning bite?


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

How'd you do? 

I was there last march. Didn't even get a bite!

Looked promising though and I still plan to hit it again in the future.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

As far as the fishing goes, I got skunked. But if I had to guess, I'd say I paddled 3 miles or more and saw a ton of different birds and a whole bunch of snakes swimming around.

I also forgot the sunblock in the car and remembered it when I was at the other end of the marsh. Now I have a wicked sunburn on my arms.

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for the report. I wonder what the deal is with that place. It should be able to hold plenty of fish.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

mishmosh said:


> Thanks for the report. I wonder what the deal is with that place. It should be able to hold plenty of fish.


There is some good fishing out there. That was the first time I've been there and got skunked. Not catching fish was probably more my fault. Being on a solo fish, I got side tracked a lot with just paddling around and enjoying being out there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dasmopar (May 31, 2013)

I fish in there a good bit. I'd be happy to meet up for some kayak fishing. I was on there monday and did alright.


----------



## dasmopar (May 31, 2013)

You ever see this guy fishing come say hi. I shaved the beard off for the summer so I look a little different but my rig looks the same.









One of about 10 to 12 pike caught and released. Most where caught in areas a bass boat couldn't slip into. 









A little bigger one. 









Look no teeth!









You can see she is spawned out. Still a beast for the marsh though. Caught 8 to 10 bass and bass where my target. in the first 20 minutes of fishing I had three largies and I thought it was going to be a magical day then the pike bite turned on. I was starting to think I wasn't going to catch another bass since the pike wouldn't leave me alone but I managed a few more before the rain came in and chased me home. I saw two other boats in there with two people on each boat and atleast 6 people shore fishing. Its getting presure like never before but not many kayaks and I think Kayaks are the perfect tool for the marsh. Most fish I caught where in less than a foot of water and my boat was dragging bottom to get into the spots I found fish.


----------



## dasmopar (May 31, 2013)

Jmsteele187 said:


> As far as the fishing goes, I got skunked. But if I had to guess, I'd say I paddled 3 miles or more and saw a ton of different birds and a whole bunch of snakes swimming around.
> 
> I also forgot the sunblock in the car and remembered it when I was at the other end of the marsh. Now I have a wicked sunburn on my arms.
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The place is insane with birds. If you just sit still for a few minutes the birds will start showing themself and you end up with birds sitting almost on you. Really its a amaizing place to just hangout in even if the fish arn't biting. I night fish in there a lot during the summer and I don't care how tough you are, with all the wildlife around that place is spooky at night. Critters every where! 

If you do a google search on Metzgers marsh you'll see it wasn't that long ago the state dumped giant money into it and really made it what it is today. Many days I go in there and can't get a bite, other days I catch two fish, but every once in a while you have a good day and it makes up for all the bad days. Its probably my favorite place to fish around here.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

It's one of my favorite spots to fish as well, although I don't think I've got the place quite figured out. While I was there, it looked like the spawn was pretty much done. I was seeing fry everywhere in the reeds, I couldn't seem to find all the buck bass that should have been protecting them, though. 
The cold snap the night before must have really turned the fish off while I was there. I'm surprised the bite didn't improve as the day went on and the temp went up. But again, being alone I got sidetracked a bit exploring the marsh. It would have been nice to get into some of those pike too.
It would be nice to meet up sometime, with someone who has more experience than I out there. Maybe it will help me figure the place out a little better.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

great pics....wish this place was closer. i love catching northerns and metzers is prime habitat. i have an ocean kayak trident as well...great yak. the rudder is a must


----------



## dasmopar (May 31, 2013)

allwayzfishin said:


> great pics....wish this place was closer. i love catching northerns and metzers is prime habitat. i have an ocean kayak trident as well...great yak. the rudder is a must


The rudder was added to my boat after paddling it a few times. It is a game changer forsure! I can hold my position longer while being blown in the wind, hold my line along weed or shore lines effortlessly. In strong wind I just paddle and my feet do the steering and I don't even have to think about it. Its all very natural now.


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice pics Dasmopar!


----------

